# A few updates to my Skyline



## 240K-GT (Jan 13, 2004)

Well I havn't posted on here for ages so I had better show what I have been upto.

Well to start with I'm wanting my car to look somthing like this with different wheels and wheel arch extensions.










Arch extensions









Any way I have started to strip the front end down to bare metal ready for sorting out a few bits of rust and repainting.

Got the Drivers wing of









Bit of rust under this side 









Got all of the old paint of the under side now, ready for POR15 paint.









The pasenger (left) side was a bit worse on the wing.









Had to dig a wood screw out of the body filler to remove it!

There is a bigger hole on this side but is easier to repair due to there being more flat and solid metal to weld to.









Rest of this side is clean though.

















Also had a Trial fit of the intercooler but it won't fit because of the bumper mounts in the way.









Should of gone for a mid level entry and exit on the intercooler, but I will just cut some of the bracket away.

Also decided to paint the exhaust housing's and waste gate on my Twin Turbo kit.



























Thats about it for now, would be alot easier if I had a garage to work in 

Will


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

WOW!!!!  

Excellent work!


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Really look forward to watching this unfold. 

Properly sorted, they are just the answer IMO :smokin:


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks ace, make sure you put more piccies up as you get there.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Looks impressive to me. Keep the updates coming!


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

nice cant wait to see here done


----------



## 240K-GT (Jan 13, 2004)

First time I have posted in ages, anyway time for a little update.

I have started to clean up certain Parts ready for the resto.
Here are the before and after pics of the Front Side lights / Indicator combo, for the cleaning I just washed them in washing powerder and polished them with "Meguiars Plastx" Wich is basicly plastic polish.

Before Front









Before Rear









After Cleaning Front









After Cleaning Rear









Took some pics on 22-05-2006
Bearing in mind this has been bare metal and left since about october time last year outside the condition is very good. It looks very rusty but is infact just a light coat of surface rust, I started to clean it up should be finished soon ready for painting.


























Looking abit better now, quite hard to see in the pics as I used my phone for these.


















Things still left to do:

1, Get body work fully striped of paint and rust and painted in POR-15 Rust Prevention Paint, then coated with POR-15 Stirling Silver. Remove all interior and pody panels that can be removed.

2, Pull the engine from the car, will be done during POR15 painting as will need access to the engine bay.

3, Purchase Carbon Fibre Bonnet,  Boot Lid + Boot Spoiler, Fuel Filler Arear and also possibly Front and Rear Bumpers instead of the chrome items. Will be using FRP Front Wings although CF is avaliable as I need to cut them up to fit wheel arch extensions to.

4, Get few very small rust holes welded up, also do some seem welding to the shell in places for strength.

5, Purchase a 2.8L Engine out of a Nissan Patrol if I decide to go for a 2.6L Engine.

6, Spray car back to metalic silver, not including the CF parts.

7, Decide exactly what spec engine to go for and purchase nesacery Engine parts required. Convert car from automatic to a Manual Gearbox from a R32 - R34 GTST (2.5L Turbo 5 Speed manual version). Purchase a Megasquirt ECU system.

8, Build up engine inc machine work to make the engine support 600BHP incase of future plans. Install Trust Twin Turbo kit and install engine and gearbox to the car. Fit early spec S13 LSD to car.

9, Modify and install S13 rear coilovers to rear of car. Convert front suspension over to coil overs using coilover conversion kit.

10, Refit interior and install added sound insulation in body caveties.

11, Install subtle sound system, will mainly consist of uprate rear speakers (about 4"x6") Upgrade single front speaker and install speakers in the location for the sterio front speakers (not fitted as standard!) So sound will give full 5 speaker system.

12, Install a touch screen LCD where the current Clock and Warning lights are, this will be used to control the ECU and music etc.

13, Reinstall all chrome work with either re-chromed stock pieces or with brand new items from Nissan. Purchase to early spec rear lights and wing mounted side mirrors. Will also replaces the Skyline and GT badges with new items from Nissan Japan.

As I finish parts of the restoration / rebuild, I will cross the items of the list, I may also add items to the list as time goes by.


----------



## tails (Mar 10, 2006)

wow seriously cool project good luck with it mate:smokin:


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

this project looks very interesting looking forward to the updates


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Will,

It looks like a great project.

Keep this thread going.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

If you are going to strip the body to its bones, wouldnt you get a great result of getting it acid dipped to remove the rust and other stuff? 

Just wondering... would give you a nice clean shell to get sprayed up and also highlight all the really bad rust damage which could be patched up. 

Im just thinking out loud here sorry if i sound like an idiot


----------



## 240K-GT (Jan 13, 2004)

Right time for an uber update.

As some of you may know I have broke the injection system on the Trueno and I have been trying to fix that, but due to weather, time, money and other things I am having to put that little project on hold.

So what do you do when you haven't got a car on the road? Well try and put the most expensive car I ever ever owned to run back on the road! 

So here is the progress so far.

Well to start with I have managed to steal a lovely car port to work under, this is the first time I have ever worked on a car under cover out of the wind, snow, sleet and rain (yes I have worked on cars in all conditions, I'm HARDCORE!)









This is just before I move the car round to my Grandma's and Grandad's house.









Parked up lovely in the car port.









and








Here are two areas of rust that need sorting on the Drivers side of my car, the rust area in the 2nd pic is the same on the passenger side of the car.









Another area that needs a new plate putting into the body work, the area on hte right of the pic that is rusty is the same as the previous pic, just at a different angle.









This is the template for the 2nd to last pic so far, it is a 2nd skin that goes over the footwell section of the front area, it goes almost verticaly down, then back and kicks back up almost verticale again. This template can be reversed for both sides etc.









This is the template transfered on to a sheet of 1mm steel plate which is the same thicknes as all repair panels.









This is my friend John-Boy cutting the old rusty footwell area panel out before putting the new one in. I just need to force him into getting his but down to my house to do more of my welding.









Here is the new footwell area panel put in.









Bottom view of it where it kicks back up at the rear of the panel.









After chipping away at the gayass tar sound proofing I have found a few small holes where water has been traped, but Instead of trying to weld each one up I have just put a hole new area in as it's quicker and stronger!









This is the hole fully cut out before a new panel goes in.









This is the new panel welded in, I just need to make a small piece to go over the hole on the right. the round hole near the middle and bottom is there as a drain hole, which is covered over with a rubber gromit.









I thought that while I'm stripping bits of the sound profing off I might as well do a proper job of it and remove the lot, as I will be replacing it all with decent Dyna Mat type stuff, just better quality.
As you can see there is rear heater vents that go to the rear pasengers to keep them warm and there is also the sensor that displays on the dash if a rear side light bulb has blown. Not bad speced for a car thats nearly 30 years old!

















This is under the carpet on the drivers side just before I remove the old sound proofing material etc.









The panel behind the rear seats. This is a solid panel as well which helps to keep the shell more rigid which will be handy when I'm running the 600BHP that I am aiming for eventualy.









Interior and carpet etc fully removed from the car, you can just make out the Skyline badge on the sexy bus sized steering wheel 









I have started to remove the paint from the floor, so far I have removed all of the paint on the higher surfaces, I need to do the lower portions tommorow (Tues 19-12-2006)









Rear half done the same apart from the last cross section before the bit where your but goes in the rear seats.

I am sorry for picture quality but all photos were taken at 3MP on my phone and reduced by 70% to try and hide imperfections in photo quality as much as poss.

The car realy isn't to bad over all at all, I am just showing the areas that need work which is realy only a fraction of the whole car and also bear in mind this car is almost 30 years old now! So not real bad for a car that was never rust protected or undersealed from new!

O while I remember here is somthing I am bidding on at the min, I want these wing mounted wing mirrors to help me getting the full modded JDM look that I am after with my car.










Will look like this when done inc the arches bar my car will still be silver and the arches will be colour coded etc.










Thanks Will


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Thats great Will. I have just recently recieved a nice GTR model in Silver thay looks just like your car.
Will definately be begging for some nice pictures for the calendar when you're done!!

Nice work.


----------



## 240K-GT (Jan 13, 2004)

Just don't expect it done soon though  maybe ready for the 2010 calender 

I also aim to keep this post a little more updated in the future, instead of once every 6 months!


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Fantastic stuff, I really admire people that have the skills, time and dedication to projects such as these. :thumbsup:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks superbe. Fantastic job.:bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Well done Will.

But rather you than me out there laying on the floor in this weather!!!


----------



## 240K-GT (Jan 13, 2004)

Right bit of an Update:

Started with this









Ends up looking like this, looks quite bad but was required to remove a rusted double skin that had rusted due to cars beeing spotwelded instead of fully seem welded. Also it will enable me to make a better weld as I can overlap onto the chassis rail instead of making a but weld in thin air.









New piece of metal almost fully cut to shape here, just needs a trimming to make it fit. Was spot welded into shape to let me form it to the chassis rail better.









Here you can see the profile of the chassis rail that I need to follow.









I know this is the left hand side but gives an idea of what it was like before, this is quite a common area to go on these cars.









The rust fully cut out back on the right hand side.









New piece of metal cut out and ready for welding into place. Just need to clean the inside of the hole up before I weld it in.









Just need to weld the last bit of the new metal that bends under the right hand foot well area at the front front. Then I can paint the whole of the interior floor and the inside areas of the farious plates that I am going to weld on as well as the front end, wan't to do it in one go to save time and paint brushes.

Also I'm waiting on Thor Racing to finaly get back to me on some Suspension bushes for it which I need before I can MOT the thing.


----------

